# what do you think of no minors in the classifieds?



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

what do you think? main reason i come here is to sell things.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

They don't have to know that you are a minor, just change your profile.

***mod action:If you knowingly falsify your profile to decieve others you will be permanently banned. Warning 1.(joelc)***


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

if your caught doin this, youll be banned.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

why people start stuff like this ill never know..................


nathan 
or
"the one and only nit whit"


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

It kinda sucks for me..I bought most of my stuff last year here cause it was cheaper and guys I trusted. And you get sweet deals on bows. But im 18 in Nov. So not that big of a wait.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

That new law is rediculous. I trade every now and then on here and I think that is the dumbest thing the government coulda done. I know there are certain cases where it puts safety into action but this is a little too far.

Tim


----------



## LiLWhipJr19 (Dec 7, 2005)

Like i Say about my age... They don't know they don't need to know...Besides do you actually think they will be that hard on this new rule???

***mod action:If you knowingly falsify your profile to decieve others you will be permanently banned. Warning 1.(joelc)***


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah if you are under age than I just wouldn't trade anymore. It's sad but we'll just have to deal. Most people know that I am under age so I would get caught pretty easily if I tried to lie about my age. 

Tim


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

OK Guys I got in touch with Mike because I had questions on it heres the deal, You can have your parents do the dealings for you, just tell them how you want the deal to work and they can do the talking for you. Thats what I have to do for the next month untill Im 18, I dont agree with the law but at the same time dont get mad at AT for it its not their fault. Plus that law is still put into effect to protect us as much as we dont like it because you never know when there are people talking to you online that are crazy. Its not put into effect because they dont trust us its just to protect some of the idiots out there who would go "Yeah sure ill meet you alone in the dark alley downtown to trade you my bow for your 8 million dollars sounds like a deal to me." DUHHHHHHHH Its not put into effect to screw us over its used to protect us from some of the sick scumbags that we have to share this world with. So just get your parents involved, they should be anyway like my mom is. Lemme tell ya when your dealing with selling or trading or even buying something it really helps to have an executive banker on your side lol.

-Chase


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Matt and Little whipr you 2 go ahead and try that on for size and well see how long you stay on this site because now that joel knows you 2 are plotting that kinda fooled your chances and just so you know dont go starting and making another account thinking the mods cant track you because there are these little things called IP Addresses and email addresses, they can track them! 

P.S. Whipr did you honestly think that that was a wise thing to say? Dont you think #1: If it is controlling the future of this site and #2: If they started a topic on this new rule do you really think they wouldnt police the rule and police the topic about it? DUHHHHHHHH Think next time because that was just ignorant Im sorry.


----------



## Xtecshooter1989 (Oct 9, 2004)

I think that this ban is confining to all the minors on archerytalk. I have bought and sold many items through the classifieds because I felt it was better to go through a certain group of people instead of the whole world like Ebay. As far as doing trading or selling I guess I will just have to get my dad to do the deals from now on which won't be too bad but it is going to be somewhat of an annoyance to him.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I totally agree with you xtec absolutely. It is a lot better to deal on a website like this where you are in a community of people that you are part of and that you know you can mostly trust. I also understand the govt.'s reasoning in wanting to protect us with all of the sickos out there. I know when I have kids im gonna monitor them online but I know that they will know better than to ever try to trade or something with someone without discussing it with me. That being said, the way I understood the rule, we can still trade minor to minor. the rule says minors are no longer allowed to give personal information away to adults over the internet in order to buy, sell, or trade. Thats the way I took it. But every kid who checks this out dont be stupid and go and change your profile because they are watching, like I said just get your parents in on it thats all you gotta do.

-Chase


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

dog, you know the pace that AT runs at. by the time my dad gets home and i contact him, itll probably be gone. i dont trust my mom to make the deal because she shipped the wrong item to the wrong person one time when i wrote on the box who it was supposed to go to. she also insures something that is worth 700 dollars for 300 because it was cheaper. i know its not ATs fault, but i just dont see the point in coming anymore when i can look at something, want to buy it, and have to wait, then i gets sold by the time i can get my dad to buy it for me. slows all us young responsible minors who has great feedback down.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

True absolutely but why not tell the person selling that you are interested and tell them your situation, if you have the money lettem know you just have to wait for your parental units to get home before working on a deal. There are always ways to get around laws man you just gotta use your head lol. Your not dealing with someone your just letting them know "hey I cant trade without a parent but I REALLY want/need whatever what your selling, Is there anyway we can work on a deal tonite when one of them is home?" Its wortha shot rather than giving up. Heck better yet you could even get your parents to give them the house number so they can call and talk straight to your pops.

-Chase


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

my dad doesnt live with me, and like i said before, i dont trust my mom to make the deal. i think im just gonna leave AT becuase the main reason i come here is to sell and trade stuff.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

straitshot, you have to realize that all websites are going to be like this. It was a law that was put into effect by the government not the AT mods...It's not just AT. 

Tim


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

dont have a problem on any other site. its not that i have anything against AT, its just that the main reason why i came here was to sell, and now i cant do that.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

It may not say it on other wesbites...but it applies to every website. If you get caught on ANY website selling or buying as a minor, there will be consequences. 

Tim


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

I think this whole thing started because a minor (not mentioning names) was selling to an adult and the adult sent the money and evrything but the product never got sent out from the teen because it just sat at the post office collecting dust. And then this caused bad feedback information to the minor. What I dont get is the part where ONE minor gets bad feedback so they decide to bann all minors but when an adult doesnt send out a product but gets the money, only gets bad feedback.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

mbklmann said:


> I think this whole thing started because a minor (not mentioning names) was selling to an adult and the adult sent the money and evrything but the product never got sent out from the teen because it just sat at the post office collecting dust. And then this caused bad feedback information to the minor. What I dont get is the part where ONE minor gets bad feedback so they decide to bann all minors but when an adult doesnt send out a product but gets the money, only gets bad feedback.


No that isn't it at all. it was due to LEGAL matters. Such as child protection laws and the such and the fact that there's no legal binding between a minor and adult in a trade. But it definitly wasn't that. Alot of adults have bad feedback and all adults didn't get banned from trading.


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes it sucks now i'm going to have to make a whole new account and have no feed back on that account.

*even if you make a new account we will still know it's you. IP addresses work wonders. -STSmansdaughter*


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

doesnt anyone listen. it sucks, but im not going to get banned because i made a new account. even if i was, i wouldnt tell someone about it.


*even if you make a new account we will still know it's you. IP addresses work wonders. -STSmansdaughter*


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

OK heres the deal guys, are you both really that thick headed to think that you can say something like that in front of a...DUHHH...moderator (STS) and get away with it. They will ban your IP address and then you have to get a whooooole new online service provider. Some people just dont think before they talk ehhhh STS? haha

-Chase

*My point exactly. - STSmansdaughter*


----------



## Darrel (Nov 9, 2004)

straitshot said:


> doesnt anyone listen. it sucks, but im not going to get banned because i made a new account. even if i was, i wouldnt tell someone about it.
> 
> 
> *even if you make a new account we will still know it's you. IP addresses work wonders. -STSmansdaughter*


I see that you already have 2 accouts......:wink: 

Darrel


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey STS lets start a pool, im saying that therees gonna be about 18 bans because of kids making new accounts and other things, watcha think? haha we already know of about 5 so far from this thread lol.

-Chase


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

i havent made a new acount, so dont go saying i made a new account when i didnt even think about it. im not getting banned because i cant deal. yeah, there will be a delay because my dad has to now deal for me, and i probably wont get everything that i want to buy because its already been bouhgt by then, but it aint the end of the world. forget this thread. i started it to see whjat other young people thought about the ban. that obviously didnt work.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Chase, I bet we'll get around 14 or 15...I don't know of many minors who deal in the classifieds and I bet they haven't even noticed what happened yet lol. STS, what's your bet? 

Tim


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

straitshot said:


> doesnt anyone listen. it sucks, but im not going to get banned because i made a new account. even if i was, i wouldnt tell someone about it.
> 
> 
> *even if you make a new account we will still know it's you. IP addresses work wonders. -STSmansdaughter*



HMMMM Straitshot? That sounds like your planning something to me. Look its a federal law, if your not going to get everything you wanted because of your parents then sorry but the fact is its not just AT there are a lotta people P'O'd over on PBNation because they are almost all minors over there and thats the only reason I ever used that thing for when I played paintball was to sell and buy things. If you cant get them its not my fault dont get mad at me I just got PO'd at some of the ingorance in the forum, why would you guys talk about that? Thats rediculous, and stupid. Dont get mad at me because you DID say what you said you didnt think about it and read what you already posted.

Tim, I do and like I said you should see the people on PBNation that are mad over this. I know of a few here but not as many as they have.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

joelc said:


> Look straitshot, you arent fooling anyone.



AAAAAHAHA UUUUHH OHHHH Somebody got caught lol. Nice job Joel haha. Look guys if you cant stick to the rules then dont trade but dont try to get around them Im trying to help you guys out by keeping you from getting banned dont get mad at me, are any of the suggestions I have placed on this thread wrong Joel? Tell them so they will know how to handle it.

-Chase


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*you are correct!*

Look guys, we arent trying to get rid of you. Believe it or not we are providing a safer enviroment for you to do business. All you have to do is have your parents make sure you arent on the short end of a bad business deal or getting in a little over your head. We are not saying that you are irresponsible or untrustworthy in anyway! This is a federal law and we ALL need to abide by it. ArcheryTalk classifieds are a great resource to find anything archery and we encourage everyone to use it, but at this time we are asking for a little cooperation on your part and make sure your parents are involved in your transactions. If you don't have anything to hide from your parents than you don't need to worry. You may get your parents involved in your hobby in which you would reap the rewards!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

joelc said:


> Look guys, we arent trying to get rid of you. Believe it or not we are providing a safer enviroment for you to do business. All you have to do is have your parents make sure you arent on the short end of a bad business deal or getting in a little over your head. We are not saying that you are irresponsible or untrustworthy in anyway! This is a federal law and we ALL need to abide by it. ArcheryTalk classifieds are a great resource to find anything archery and we encourage everyone to use it, but at this time we are asking for a little cooperation on your part and make sure your parents are involved in your transactions. If you don't have anything to hide from your parents than you don't need to worry. You may get your parents involved in your hobby in which you would reap the rewards!


Ahh joel is such a smart one. I just love how he can state everything just the right way.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Ahh joel is such a smart one. I just love how he can state everything just the right way.


ahh shucks:embara:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

joelc said:


> ahh shucks:embara:


haha!


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

dogdrivers.net said:


> HMMMM Straitshot? That sounds like your planning something to me. Look its a federal law, if your not going to get everything you wanted because of your parents then sorry but the fact is its not just AT there are a lotta people P'O'd over on PBNation because they are almost all minors over there and thats the only reason I ever used that thing for when I played paintball was to sell and buy things. If you cant get them its not my fault dont get mad at me I just got PO'd at some of the ingorance in the forum, why would you guys talk about that? Thats rediculous, and stupid. Dont get mad at me because you DID say what you said you didnt think about it and read what you already posted.
> 
> Tim, I do and like I said you should see the people on PBNation that are mad over this. I know of a few here but not as many as they have.


Yeah I'm over at PbNation too...This stuff gets good after a while lol. 

Tim


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

I know everybody hates the law but I even have to monitor my site now. Ive gotta start a post on there tonite to let people know about it. It sucks how it comes off like kids arent trustworthy but I would rather have less kids in here than someone get screwed in a deal or get hurt because some sicko found them you know?

-Chase


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Matt and Little whipr you 2 go ahead and try that on for size and well see how long you stay on this site because now that joel knows you 2 are plotting that kinda fooled your chances and just so you know dont go starting and making another account thinking the mods cant track you because there are these little things called IP Addresses and email addresses, they can track them!
> 
> Well I dont even buy stuff off AT so I can care less. Anyways if I really wanted to buy something without being caught I can just make a new account   :wink: :tongue: :zip: ahahahahahahaa
> 
> ...


----------



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

i tried to change my name about a month ago, but that was before the ban. if you think that i have a new account and im using it, then go see. you should see it hasnt been activated. if it has, then i dont know what happened. i dont know what i need to do to prove that im not using another name, i just tried to change my name about a month ago. thats all. if you want to discuss this further joel, pm me or call me 

dog, i realize that you are trying to help us, but i assure everyone that i havent created another account to use for buying/selling.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> dogdrivers.net said:
> 
> 
> > Matt and Little whipr you 2 go ahead and try that on for size and well see how long you stay on this site because now that joel knows you 2 are plotting that kinda fooled your chances and just so you know dont go starting and making another account thinking the mods cant track you because there are these little things called IP Addresses and email addresses, they can track them!
> ...


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Matt6288 said:


> dogdrivers.net said:
> 
> 
> > Matt and Little whipr you 2 go ahead and try that on for size and well see how long you stay on this site because now that joel knows you 2 are plotting that kinda fooled your chances and just so you know dont go starting and making another account thinking the mods cant track you because there are these little things called IP Addresses and email addresses, they can track them!
> ...


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I just got off the phone with straitshot and we worked everything out, he is a good guy and understands the situation. How about you Matt? are you ready to come clean?


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Like I said strait no hard feelins with me either. Just tryin to save someone from a biiiig problem.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Let me get something straight. As I said before I don't even buy stuff AT so there is no secret plan. I just speak my mind, espeically on the Internet because no one knows me. 

Anyways I had trouble reading your post, didn't even read it all. Can you please use paragraphs next time you lash out like that?

Thanks in advance:wink:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Did you have any trouble reading my posts/warnings Matt? Are things clear?


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

joelc said:


> Did you have any trouble reading my posts/warnings Matt? Are things clear?



I like the second warning you gave me. It had colour contrast, nice and easy to read unlike dogdrivers.net.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> Let me get something straight. As I said before I don't even buy stuff AT so there is no secret plan. I just speak my mind, espeically on the Internet because no one knows me.
> 
> Anyways I had trouble reading your post, didn't even read it all. Can you please use paragraphs next time you lash out like that?
> 
> Thanks in advance:wink:


Matt, 
Can you please grow up and stop trying to get Chase and Joel mad? But, if you want to go for the grammatical side of things, I have plenty of ways to fix up what you said because I can assure you it's not all correct. 

P.S-Joel, do you think we could just delete this thread because I think it's getting a little out of hand.

Tim


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

it's ok, matt wont be bothering us for awhile.


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

What? I will have to make a new account for my parents so they can sell on here for me........ NOT so i can change my age........



flats1 said:


> Yes it sucks now i'm going to have to make a whole new account and have no feed back on that account.
> 
> *even if you make a new account we will still know it's you. IP addresses work wonders. -STSmansdaughter*


----------

